

“So, Where Else Are You Applying?” - SunTzu55
http://insights.dice.com/2015/06/29/so-where-else-are-you-applying/

======
lukaslalinsky
Sometimes I feel like I'm part of a very tiny minority that prefers honesty in
most situations. If I don't like a question at an interview, I say that I
don't like the question. Or just answer the question. Giving vague answers or
even lying at a job interview seems like a good way to get a job I'll not
like.

~~~
erroneousfunk
This is sort of the same line of reasoning that people use to justify wearing
jeans and a t-shirt to a job interview. The "should I be my everyday self" vs.
"should I be a slightly-better (better dressed, more diplomatic, etc) version
of my everyday self" has probably been around since the first formal job
interview.

I tend to err on the side of "be slightly better, because they'll assume I'm
doing that anyway, and what will they assume if I'm just my everyday self?"
but whatever works for you :)

------
kelukelugames
Just like compensation, I give vague answers until I have an offer. A lot of
small companies have insecurities.

